
Alpha alert: OpenOffice.org for Mac - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/8301-10784_3-9728852-7.html?tag=head
======
brianmckenzie
Wow, this is great news. Not the crashing and destroying your data part, but
that they're porting OpenOffice in the first place. I'm using it in X11 now,
can't wait for this to be stable.

